# Swollen teats in a non lactacting bitch - anyone help?



## mazzab (Nov 30, 2008)

I have a 20 month old Dalmatian bitch who had her first season at the end of August. The last week or so, I have noticed that part of the region around her teats seems enlarged, to the extent that they are hanging quite considerably. They are not entirley 'solid' but certainley a lot firmer than I think they should be. Has anyone any experience of this, any idea of what it could be? She is booked in to be spayed on Saturday, but I obviously want to make sure she is completely healthy before she has her op.:confused5:


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

she might be having a phantom pregnancy . get her checked with the vet before taking her in to be spayed.


----------



## Dingle (Aug 29, 2008)

As above, sounds like a phantom


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

She may need some thing to dry up her milk which they still can produce due to phantom pregnancy. You may need to get some thing from the vet.


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

I have 2 bitches here that go through this every season. I get Gala stop from vet although it eventually disperses by itself me thinks. I have also tried Urtica Uren from Dorwest but never really noticed a difference


----------



## flissyfjm (Nov 23, 2008)

Same here - I am told phantom pregnancy is the norm for bitches. Mine ranges through most of the symptoms - nesting with toys and tennis balls under the bed, swollen teats, milk ... it eases off after a few weeks. I planned to have her spayed, but she has a heart disrhythmia. It doesn't seem to slow her down, or bother her in any way, but my vet advised against an anaesthetic if it could be avoided.


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

yes having a phantom, can i ask what food you got her on?????


----------

